# Dragonforce



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any fans on here? I know they are an absolute cheese-fest but can't deny their musical skill. New singers seems to fit in well too.






Took guitar solos to a new level on their older material although looks like they've reigned it in a bit now.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They are awesome, and just as good live. i don't think the new guy can hit the notes that Z P Theart can, but he has got a great voice. Sometimes the guitar work reminds me of a triple tempo Yngwie Malmsteen. Long live the eon long solos and cat molestation vocals !


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't got the new album as yet but going on that song it looks like it should be good.

Couldn't comment on the new vocalist but their original vocalist was as impressive as their musicianship. 

As you say, long live the mega solos!! haha


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i like them.ive got a few albums (inhuman rampage and ultra beatdown).im on the look out for sonic firestorm and valley of the damned next.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I got the new one today, it is very good, but not quite as good as Sonic Firestorm. The new guy's voice is great, but as said not the range of ZP theart. My mate tells me a Pantera reunion is on the cards with Zakk Wylde on guitar.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Seen them support maiden in belfast. Got plectrum and drum stick too thrown into the crowd. 

Cant deny the skills but not my cuppa


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I quite like them.. mostly for the guitar solo's and general guitar awesomeness haha


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

They're alright. Prefer the old singer though.

I saw them supporting Iron Maiden last year and didn't think they were that good live.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

PugIain said:


> im on the look out for sonic firestorm and valley of the damned next.


Valley of the Damned is actually a really good album. You can tell it's an early one but more from their style than musicianship.

I think it was released originally under their previous name DragonHeart. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw the lead guitarist, he was at a recording studio in Watford and my brothers band was recording. I didn't actually realise who it was (gutted!) but my brother said he was awesome and happily played a little with others who met him. 

Love them!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You mean Herman Li? I saw him last year at a Between the Buried and Me concert in London just standing around in the crowd watching.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Fire and flames, memories of guitar hero and trying to play the near impossible, love it :thumb:


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

mainsy said:


> Fire and flames, memories of guitar hero and trying to play the near impossible, love it :thumb:


yep lol


----------

